# how did you/will you survive prom??



## Imaverage (Feb 25, 2014)

so high school prom is coming up and i probably wont have a girl
how did you guys survive prom or how will you?? i panic whenever i think about it


----------



## Remnant of Dawn (Feb 22, 2012)

I just didn't go.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

I skipped my prom. Not that I had anyone to go with.


----------



## Vanderfee (Aug 12, 2013)

I never went on mine. I would always feel out of place and alone in this kind of setting, so formal and all.


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

I doubt most people on SAS even went to theirs.


----------



## FunkyFedoras (Aug 30, 2013)

^ probably that


And I didn't go to mine. No regrets here.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

By not going because I had no one to go with.


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

Staying at home and playing video games, that's how...


----------



## kevinseniorof2013 (Aug 21, 2013)

Prom is fun, especially if you basically know everybody from school.


----------



## joked35 (Oct 13, 2013)

I didn't go.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

But if you don't go you'll miss out on the chance to have a really awkward experience that will further damage your self-esteem.

You wouldn't want to miss that, now would you? :blank


----------



## something there (Feb 24, 2014)

^ My parents on sophomore year homecoming dance.

My "date" ditched me as soon as we walked in the door. Only used me to go because she went to another school and couldn't get in without me.


----------



## One Man Band (Jan 7, 2014)

I took a girl I was friends with. It was a really nice gesture (considering the fact that I didn't want to go in the first place), but that was as far as I thought it out. Everything went well until I realized on the dance floor that I can't dance, I'm surrounded by people that I hate, and I hate the music. I ended up sitting for the majority of it. The drive home was so awkward. I cringe every time I think of it.


----------



## Pluto (Jun 2, 2013)

I didn't go. Sad really.


----------



## Anonymous45 (Feb 3, 2014)

I tell myself it's overrated to take away the pain of not being able to get a date because of SA


----------



## c224 (Mar 2, 2014)

Copious amounts of alcohol...not to be recommended..


----------



## burningpile (Feb 14, 2014)

I didn't go either.


----------



## xPaperPlanes (Feb 2, 2014)

I did go to mine. And yes, it's completely overrated.


----------



## photorealisticotakuman (May 8, 2013)

I told people that I might go, but I didn't go because I had no partner. I knew I would feel humiliated by going alone.


----------



## PoliticNerd (Dec 31, 2012)

I never went to prom xd


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

I went to the door to mine, then turned around and went home.


----------



## eternalmind (Feb 24, 2014)

Ive been to a few, two in high school, two in university, (Plus a few wedding receptions) 
First school one wasn't much fun, I was coerced to go on a blind date, whom I didnt see all night, I left early as the few friends I knew were absorbed with their own interests.
Second one was better as I knew a lot of the people there, got limo their but still felt like a tag on (ie, they asked me because they needed one person to fill the limo up), I think I left that one early as well, same reasons.
Uni ones were better because there were less people and I knew them a lot more, dinner was still awkward as everyone was coupled up chatting away so I sat there silent most of the night (Until I had a drink and threw some very questionable shapes on the dance floor, I loosen up after a drink) I'm glad I went to these.
Now the wedding receptions, these were the worst, everyone I knew came with dates, I wasnt drinking so couldnt loosen up, I was silent and glued to my seat all night!

My advice would be to go without a date, make your own travel arrangements, turn up after dinner, do 1 or 2 rounds saying hello to a few people you know then leave when you want. This way you are seen there but on your own terms!


----------



## hnstlylonelyaf (Feb 11, 2014)

i dont know. my prom's in a few months and im thinking of not going


----------



## megalodon (Jan 14, 2014)

it sucked


----------



## forever21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Hopefully I'll make more friends to go with next year. Or I'll miraculously get a boyfriend. Otherwise, I won't be going.


----------



## Memory (Mar 4, 2011)

I didn't go.  I'm such a hermit at school that I never even know when they are anyway. LOL I just see posters occasionally.

The only reason it sounds sort of fun is picking out a dress and getting makeup done. other than that I'd probably hate it. lol


----------



## NinjaCupcake (Mar 13, 2014)

prom was amazing for me, I picked out my dress from a bridal shop and had my hair all done and then I got voted prom queen by all the boys! shocking I know I never really win anything like that it felt like I was in a dream (was scary) then as when they asked me to dance with prom queen my autistic sunk in- I shook my head then they all started booing and everything then I burst into tears like I usually do, but its a good experience you should deffo go for it for the memories! 
You never know you may get voted prom king suddenly... I will never forget that moment :']


----------



## Imaverage (Feb 25, 2014)

NinjaCupcake said:


> prom was amazing for me, I picked out my dress from a bridal shop and had my hair all done and then I got voted prom queen by all the boys! shocking I know I never really win anything like that it felt like I was in a dream (was scary) then as when they asked me to dance with prom queen my autistic sunk in- I shook my head then they all started booing and everything then I burst into tears like I usually do, but its a good experience you should deffo go for it for the memories!
> You never know you may get voted prom king suddenly... I will never forget that moment :']


wow..,,aw..


----------



## queenbanana (Sep 5, 2012)

Simple. Don't go.
Here's how I got tricked into going:
Some guy asked me to go with him and I refused, made up some excuse I can't remember. But then he said he'd already bought the tickets and had nobody else to go with. In other words, I was his last resort but let's ignore that for now. I thought, what the heck, it's free so why not? 
But, 
it 
was
very 
awkward.
I wish I'd never gone. 
Especially if you don't know how to dance.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

I didn't go. Solved all my anxieties over that. Not that I like crowds and sweaty dancing to cheesy pop music anyway.

If you are simply worried about showing up to prom without a date, it hardly matters. Not everyone is suddenly paired up by that time of the year. Go with friends if you have any, or ask classmates you respect/are fond of if you could hang out with them at prom.


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

AceEmoKid said:


> Not that I like sweaty dancing to cheesy pop music anyway.


seems like you were enjoying yourself on saturday.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Nitrogen said:


> seems like you were enjoying yourself on saturday.


wat.

no wait srsly wat


----------



## CTalie (Feb 14, 2014)

The thing about prom is that it's a scary experience because of the people and just the general anxiety you get while being there but at the same time you get angry because you feel like you're missing out. You don't need a date to go, going with friends can be fun, or if you have friends who are also a bit anti-prom, go for a bit just to see the fuss and then leave and do something else, that's what i did i went bowling in my prom dress.


----------



## Woodoow (Mar 20, 2013)

I won't go, just like I don't go to every student parties that are held on Thursdays.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Don't go.


----------



## bitemytongue (Mar 26, 2014)

A few shots of tequila


----------



## Setolac (Jul 26, 2009)

Imaverage said:


> so high school prom is coming up and i probably wont have a girl
> how did you guys survive prom or how will you?? i panic whenever i think about it


In our school we were forced to go to our proms. We were also forced to have a date since this was a requirement for graduation. This is the event in my life that massively damaged my self-esteem and confidence in women. The date went horrible as it was plagued with awkward silence and my date eventually left me.


----------



## JMaria06 (Dec 26, 2012)

Didn't go and I actually planned the thing because I was on student council (no idea how that happened). I went before prom to see if everything was set up, grabbed some of the food off the dessert table, and left.


----------



## ForeverInBloom (Oct 4, 2010)

I didn't go, so I can't tell you, lol.


----------



## BKLD (Aug 8, 2013)

I didn't go either. Too expensive, not enough enjoyment out of it.


----------



## jake272 (Feb 14, 2014)

Never went to any dances, so I wouldn't know.


----------



## mnugent406 (Apr 6, 2014)

I was thinking of going to my senior prom with a lady friend. But the week before a couple things happened.Firstly, she had a mix-up at work and had to work that night and secondly, i broke my elbow playing soccer in spanish class.

I went to dances but i mainly just stood on the outside watching.


----------



## beffa (Mar 30, 2014)

defiantly won't be going to prom

i'd look disgusting in a dress ew


----------



## jonafin (Mar 30, 2014)

beffa said:


> defiantly won't be going to prom
> 
> i'd look disgusting in a dress ew


it's only defiant if it's compulsory to go which it isn't therefore you aren't being defiant xx


----------



## jonafin (Mar 30, 2014)

ps i didn't go


----------



## beffa (Mar 30, 2014)

jonafin said:


> it's only defiant if it's compulsory to go which it isn't therefore you aren't being defiant xx


ok that was my safari correcting me because i can never spell definitely


----------



## LordKarnage (Apr 8, 2014)

something there said:


> ^ My parents on sophomore year homecoming dance.
> 
> My "date" ditched me as soon as we walked in the door. Only used me to go because she went to another school and couldn't get in without me.


Oooooo you should of wrecked her right there on the spot.


----------

